

Securing Your Wordpress Plugin: Nonce - vital101
http://www.re-cycledair.com/securing-your-wordpress-plugin-nonces

======
anigbrowl
FYI, in the UK and Australia a 'nonce' is a sex offender, more specifically a
child molester. If it's your plugin, this might be a marketing problem. i
don't know whow popular Wordpress is in those countries.

